# Would like to import modern stallion



## tini-z (Aug 8, 2008)

I am planinig to import a modern shetland stallion. I look at so many websites, but can't find anybody who would sell an older stallion.

Maybe here in the Forum you know a breeder who sells one??


----------



## Jill (Aug 8, 2008)

Have you tried posting a want ad on the sales board?


----------



## Karen S (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Tini-z,

What bloodlines are you wanting?

Sharrway Farm

Sharron & Wayne Hinkle have some Modern stallions for sale.

Her phone 580-276-5515

Type in Sharrway Farm & Transport and you should get their website.

Amy Roberts of Roberts Family Ponies and Legacy Shetlands also raise and show Moderns you might check with them. Amy Roberts is the Journal editor so may have to give her a call or she may see this and send you a post.

Karen


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 8, 2008)

Karen asked a valid question - what type of Modern lines are you looking for? Is it a Modern Modern, or Modern Pleasure you are looking for? I have one for sale.

Thanks!


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 8, 2008)

See what Dr. Taylor has , the Michigan Lines have gorgeous moderns. Our guy Michigans Heart of a Champion is pictured in this forum.

Bruce Abbott can help you find something if you like the Michigan stuff.

Lyn


----------



## Lmequine (Aug 9, 2008)

Contact Nancy Krumm from Odyssey Stables (www.odysseystables.com). She has some very well bred moderns that have a lot of motion. She may want to sell one of her breeding aged stallions. Also Jackie Tyler has a really nice three year old black sabino modern stallion that she might part with. He won liberty at Congress this year. Her website is www.emeraldglennfarm.com and the pony's name is Chase. There are also some good breeders in the midwest with moderns but finding a breeding age or proven breeding stallion gets to be a little bit harder.


----------



## TomEHawk (Aug 9, 2008)

I happen to have a little modern stallion for sale that I really haven't promoted as for sale. I know Larry Parrnell has some really nice stallions up for sale and Roberts Family Ponies also have a really nice one for sale. I can give you their contact numbers if you'd like. Mywebsite is www.excaliberstables.com


----------



## tini-z (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello,

Many thanks for giving me all theses names and websites!

I will contact them and will let you know what we bought!!


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 18, 2008)

I just saw this and when we started looking for shetlands, we contacted Belinda Bagby at B&L training. If there is anyone in the industry that knows where the good ones are, it is her. I doubt she will have what you want, but she can help you find it. The colt and mare we bought thru her direction are awesome. Honest to a fault and will guide you to what you are looking for I am sure.






Good Luck


----------



## SHANA (Sep 5, 2008)

Shauneys Shetlands and Miniatures in Ontario has a gorgeous modern stallion for sale http://www.shauney.com.


----------

